# jungle val



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

I have some jungle val i've tried to get to grow but always seem to have trouble with it, the roots just don't seem to want to take off, is pfs too fine for plants? should i stick a root tab under it to see if it helps?


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

What kinda PFS - grain size??

There is several grain sizes and I would say some of the finer stuff, will be a bit too compact for some plants to be happy growing in there.

Also how long have you had your jungle val? 
They tend to have a slow start after moveing them and replanting them, then they shoot off like crazy. Maybe it needs a little time, depending on how long u had it planted in there.

I removed mine after it out grew my 150 gal pond and I had to cut it back all the time. All I could see was a mesh of long green leafs covering 80% of the surface LOL


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

I had very good luck in the past growing jungle val in gravel without using any fertilizer. The leaves actually got to be 5 feet long. I never tried growing it in sand. The lighting I had was in the 6500K to 6700K range.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

maybe i should get like a long trough and fill it with gravel to hide behind rocks and plant the val 
in there

it was in the 90 and didn't do well, then i moved it to a biocube because it had better light and it seemed to just take off for about a week, then stopped. moved it when i sold the biocube to a 55, but it didn't stay rooted, at this point the roots are very small and it's near impossible to get it to stay in the sand. i may need to start over and try again, or give up


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

I've never had better luck growing valisneria than in PFS! One trick to hold them down is using plant anchors.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

ohh that would help, thanks, i don't have my display tank anymore, so no need for them until i replace it, but once i do that's going to be nice to have


----------

